# "Pure milk of the word" versus "pure spiritual milk"--I Peter 2:2



## Kim G (Jul 28, 2011)

Once again I'm finding a translation difference in I Peter that is confusing me. I understand what it means to desire the "pure milk of the word," but the newer translations translate the phrase from I Peter 2:2 as "pure spiritual milk." Can anyone shed some light on why the difference and what it means to desire "pure spiritual milk."

I'm doing a Bible study with a friend and since neither of us are Bible scholars, I appreciate being able to pick the brains of the PB.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 28, 2011)

The relevant phrase:
λογικὸν ἄδολον γάλα, all which is direct object of "you (pl) desire."
logikon adolon (undeceitful) gala (milk)

"Milk" is symbolic for nourishment.

The central term is where "pure" or "sincere" comes from.

And the particular word that gives the translations such a different sound is the first. It is an adjective, related to logos/word. The exact term is used by Paul in Rom.21:1, "your *reasonable/spiritual* worship/service."

From the sentence-relation of the terms (the noun and adjectives), the question arises how best to connect the "wordy" term to the noun. Shall it be turned to a genitive modifier, "milk of the word," that is: _milk of spiritual-theory?_ Or a straight adjective modifier, "spiritual-rational (and pure) milk"?

So, Peter is saying something like: "Like newborn babes you (all, y'all) desire the Word-conditioned, unadulterated milk, which is nourishment unto salvation." Compare with his final word of the other letter, 2Pet.3:18, "But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ."


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 28, 2011)

You may want to read 1 Peter 2.2 - "pure spiritual milk" or "pure milk of the word"? | Bible.org - Worlds Largest Bible Study Site for an explanation of the difference in translation.
Essentially, not literal milk = spiritual milk = milk of the word. I think you should find the same meaning either way. (That is, I would not say that there was any spiritual milk apart from the word.)

But I'm not a scholar either, lol.


----------



## Kim G (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! I appreciate the help.


----------

